# 7dp5dt AF has arrived. gutted



## monkey1 (Aug 13, 2008)

HI well today i am 6dp5dt (FET)  i woke up this morning and had cramps which felt like AF.  I stupidly thought it might be my uterous stretching and got excited...i went to the loo and red blood with bits in it so it deffo is my AF.

My last fresh cycle i got to similiar point 9dp3dt so i know i cant be pregnant.  Am waiting for clinic to call me.  I have had lining issues they only got me to 7.8mm this time so i am sure my lining isnt great. 

Im currenlty with the NHS, and wondered if anyone could avise which private clinic is the best in London.  I think i am going to try The Lister cause i keep hearing great things.  I think my lining  needs to be look at more closely and be given different drugs.  

I thought this time i would at least get to OTD as i was on medicated FET with progynova and cyclogest...

Just desperatley sad i have let my husband down again.  I cant bear to tell him. 

monkey x


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

Monkey

 

So sorry to hear your AF arrived, you have not "let him down" darling.
Nature can be very cruel, and its hard not to feel as though it's all your fault but it really isnt. You are doing all you can and its gruelling to go through.

Best wishes


----------



## monkey1 (Aug 13, 2008)

thanks so much.  Im just so gutted.  My bloody period nevers comes normally i have PCOS,  Why does it have to come when i am doing ivf. sending you lots of sticky vibes for your OTD.  xx


----------



## monkey1 (Aug 13, 2008)

is it normal for AF to stop i've bled lightly this morning and now nothing.  i know its over got back ache and cramps, my ovaries feeling tender too....just bloody confused i want it to be proper AF and then i can come off the drugs.

xxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

keep everything  crossed hun. 
If you do need a private clinic in london
We are with *********** and I can't speak highly enough of them- v individualised tx and great people at all levels- they also have the highest success rates.

Good luck 

Livity K


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Try not to rule a BFP out just yet honey. I bled exactly when you have and I was pregnant, I went on to miscarry but not until 10weeks so had nothing to do with the bleed.


----------



## monkey1 (Aug 13, 2008)

thanks Isobel. Still not bleeding but something is going on there.  just want to know one or another.  Its hideous being in limbo.  Really sorry about your MMC  i know how awful that is. 

Thanks Livity, i was with Paul Serhal did 4 IUIs got pregnant twice but both time MMC.  I only ended up going to NHS cause it was my free cycles Paul said go do it it's free and you will get pregnant...erm didnt work out.  So deffo thinking of going back there.  just a bit confused cause friends of friends keep going on about the LIster...

will see what tomorrow brings...baby dust to you both.xxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Good luck Monkey and thinking of you


----------



## monkey1 (Aug 13, 2008)

well AF turned up in full force today so i am definitely out.

So thats 2 xivf and 2 x fet and no implantation.  what is wrong with me. the clinic dont seem to know....

thanks for all your support

babydust and stickyvibes to you all xxx


----------



## shebear (Apr 28, 2009)

Hi Monkey!   BIG  HUG   I know exactly what you're going through, but it isn't over yet! I was "trying" to bleed from two days before my OTD which was two weeks ago today... On the Monday morning it started trying and I tested early got a feint positive, on the Tuesday it was trying harder so I poas again - negative - so I thought it was all over and stopped the Progesterone to let AF get on with it...

The bleeding was heavier on the Wed, but as it was OTD I thought I ought to test and it was feint positive again! So I spoke to the clinic who advised waiting til the bleeding stopped and re-test after a couple of days... 

The long & short of it is, I then bled heavily, red blood with lots of huge clots, 'til the Friday morning, but two weeks later I'm still testing positive, stronger all the time, and booked in for a scan on Friday, hoping to see a little person in there! So bleeding doesn't necessarily mean bad news... I know I'm not out of the woods yet, but I'm certainly not out of the race either!

Hoping &     for you Monkey!

  

Shebear


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Monkey-


----------



## monkey1 (Aug 13, 2008)

thank you gals!

Shebear, sending you lots of hugs and babydust.  It is brilliant you are testing positive .  I pray everything works out for you at your scan.  I have read about so many woman bleeding and going onto have fine pregnancies.

Ive tested still neg.  I know its over for me.  time to start a new plan me thinks...

lo love. monkey xxx


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

I'm glad you shared your story Shebear was going to add the link from my post for monkey1.....

Monkey may I say I am a little concerned you may be a little hasty at rulling out a BFP... I know you know your body and I know nothing of your ttc story but when ttc and especially if on drugs it doesnt always play by the rules and all the years of knowing our body and how it reacts get thrown out the window. I would, if you can hun, continue the drugs and go for a blood test on your OTD to just be sure.

Limbo is horrible, but as we all know we cant rush these things and as you are only on day 7 could this not be a little early to rule it out completely? it could be that your HCG is still too low to give you a + reading?

Just trying keeping my fingers crossed for you hun.


----------



## monkey1 (Aug 13, 2008)

HI Benetton 

I totally know what you are saying i am today 7dp5dt.  excuse my heading on this post i was a bit mental when i posted it.  I am still early i know but this is exactly when i bled last time and came out with a neg.  hence my attitude. i pray that you are right and its the drugs..  i call the hosp i have been with for my free nhs run yesterday chatted to nurse and she said she would call me back once she had spoken to consultant and she never call me back....they are ****....i think its over.  but am hoping and praying once againyou prove me right.  i stopped drugs today cause i cant bear being on them.  my breasts are still hurting maybe i should go back on them but so confused i dont want to prolong the false affects.  ive also been serioulsy bleeding today like last time.  lots of blood and lining (ithink).

thanks for beinng so positive for me.    to you xxxx


----------



## isobel snow drop (Feb 2, 2009)

Monkey you must continue with your meds until OTD honey. Stay strong xxxx


----------



## shebear (Apr 28, 2009)

Monkey, Honey, you must stay on the meds til OTD which if you're seven days post blast transfer I'm guessing is Friday at the earliest? Until you get a negative on OTD there is hope! I tested negative the day before OTD and it came back positive the next day...

   I know what you are going thru' is hideous, when I started bleeding two days pre OTD I was certain it was over too, because that was the same pattern as on my previous cycle too, but you never know...  I stopped my pessaries when I got a BFN too, then when I got a positive and was still bleeding, that fact became another stick to beat myself up with!

I 'm hoping &   for you, Hun... Take care  

Shebear


----------



## monkey1 (Aug 13, 2008)

thanks for advising me girls.  I really am in a bit of a mess.  I have woken up with the worst period pains today and am still bleedng.  i feel terrible.  i will start drugs again.  i just didnt want to prolong the affect  my boobs are still hurting.  they are big so always knocking them anyway...

my earliest test date will be tomorrow.  i will test again...my husband came back from his business trip yesterday to say he is upset is an understatment, however he doesnt blame me.  

thanks so mch


----------



## shebear (Apr 28, 2009)

Oh *Monkey* Honey!    I know your'e living thru' hell right now and need to know what is happening so you can deal with it... Even bad news is easier to handle than the not knowing! Although you probably feel in your heart that it is over, do test tomorrow any previous tests you've done may be false because they've been to early...

I know the waiting is hellish but it with soon be over and you'll be able to deal with this either way. Take care Luvvie    I'm still hoping & praying for a fairy tale ending for you   

  

Shebear


----------



## monkey1 (Aug 13, 2008)

thanks hon yes i am living in hell.  Will test tomoz and let you know the outcome.  tons of hugs monkey xx


----------



## Benetton (Jul 11, 2009)

Monkey1... These are for you
 

It is pants but you cant give up now, you have come too far.

For 5 years of trying with multiple fertility problems and surgeries and it's only now I have only just got my BFP on IVF... hang in there hun   for you ..... You have to just see it through to the end sweetheart.


----------



## monkey1 (Aug 13, 2008)

thanks Benetton.  I am SO pleased for you  and you trully give me hope.  Iam also on year 5 of TTC.  
Still testing neg and bleeding very heavily now perio cramps ect.  i do know its over.  I am going back to my old clinic CRGH on tues to have chat so something to look forward to.  My OTD is weds. So i am know i am being a bit fast but this really is a very heavy bleed like last time.

babyduust and stickyvibbes to you xxx


----------



## viva_diva (Sep 30, 2009)

Ahhhhh monkey so sorry to hear your news   there are no words to express how gutting it is. It's just soul destroying...especially as af and the pains etc are like a double whammy blow. I am also feeling increasingly pants after my bfn on Wednesday so Im having a vent and just wanted to express I know exactly how you are feeling! 

I hope your follow up appt is really useful and shines some light on things. Are you going to give it another go or have a break for a bit? I'm going to try once more ...need to try and book our follow up appt to get the ball rolling again. 

This site is pretty special. There are some amazing stories that are full of hope. I'm sure our time will come. I hope you can unwind over the weekend. Indulge in a few naughties... Choc and coffee are my weakness especially during af!!! I hope your partner is ok too. Mine is finding it especially tough after 2nd failed cycle.    

Please feel free to pm me anytime. You never know we may be doing a cycle at a similar time. Which cycle are you on? I'm doing the short antagonist protocol. 

Sending you lots of


----------



## sarah9475 (Mar 7, 2007)

Hi Monkey,

Really feeling for you as I know too well how sh*t it is to get AF before test day - happened to me on my first 2 IVF.  
I just wanted to ask whether yoyur clinic has considered gestone instead of cyclogest? We had it this time and I believe it made the difference - a long shot as we are all different but may be worth discussing with them when you are strong enough to try again. 

Look after yourself

Sarah XXX


----------



## monkey1 (Aug 13, 2008)

thanks Ladies!  

I definitely am going to try again. seeeing consultant on tues with private clinic.  I did say to NHS hosp i wanted to go gestone and they said there wasnt a difference which i believe is total rubbish.  I have been on it before and it worked so much better for me.  So hopefully private clinic will be happy for me to start ivf on my next period.  I just want to get going feel so low.

Viva diva my husband has also taken it really hard this time.  he really worries about me and obv wants this as much us i do.

i will deffo keepupdating and will be unwinding this weekend big time.  thanks!!! xxx


----------



## monkey1 (Aug 13, 2008)

quick quest does anyone know how long it takes for drugs to leave your system once you stop taking them i have been on progynova and cyclogest.

also Sarah i should have said in previous congrats hon!!!  you give me hope as well!!!! xxx


----------

